# Sources folder feature?



## PREFIXS (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

maybe someone can implement this feature in newest OBS Studio versions? :)

Why?
- Select / move and transform all folder sources without selecting them manually one by one.
- Hide & unhide / lock & unlock many sources with just one click.
- Easier to manage all sources. 
and etc. 






(i made quick image how can it look like)


----------



## Harold (Aug 13, 2017)

You mean that adding a scene as a source doesn't do what you want?


----------



## PREFIXS (Aug 13, 2017)

Harold said:


> You mean that adding a scene as a source doesn't do what you want?



Oh, I somehow missed that feature. My bad. ^^


----------



## iamthemoose (Aug 13, 2017)

I would still second this idea - Folders in the sources would be very nice.

Adding a scene doesn't give you access to the sources within it - you still need to go to that scene to edit the sources. A folder would allow you to still edit sources without leaving the scene.


----------



## SpartanOverdrive (Dec 31, 2018)

Is this still not a feature? This organization is critical for people like me who use a lot of interactive sources in a scene that are activated/inactivated via hotkeys. Occasionally, something had to be done manually on the fly and the lack of cluster/folder organization makes it quite cumbersome. It's one of the primary reason I've been using SLOBS. Now that twitch chat integration, etc are becoming a thing, this is the primary feature keeping me from coming back.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes, this was added in v22. They are called Source Groups. You can either add a new group via the normal source Add menu, or you can select multiple sources > Right Click > Group.


----------

